# Tips for respooling your spinning reel



## Anonymous (May 31, 2007)

I just respooled my pole I use for plastic baits. I found this on another message board. I really didn't get the name of the site I just copied this,



> To avoid twisting the line while re-spooling a spinning reel it is important to make sure the spool is vertical (label either facing either up or down) and not horizontal (label facing one of the walls).
> 
> I just lay the spool flat on the ground and put an 8 oz eg sinker in the middle to keep it from bouncing around. Put a few turns on the reel and then pull some line off the spool and let it go slack. If the line tangles, you have the spool upside down so flip it over and finish up. I use my free hand to put tension on the line.
> 
> Also, don't overfill the spool--that is just asking for tangles.



I would imagine this would also work with bait caster reels as well?

What's some other tips?

fishnfever


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2007)

The one thing I do with all my reels now even though its a pain in the rear is, I fill the spools with line. I go out on the boat and I find an open spot and go straight letting all the line out (nothing attached to the end of the line). When it reaches the end I stop the boat and turn around and reel in the line. It straightens all the line out. It is worth the 2 minutes it takes to do it. You just need to make sure you have at least 100 yards of lake free for 1 minute to let all your line out.

Nothing worse that twisty line especially on a spinning reel!


----------



## Mattman (May 31, 2007)

I don't know...

I don't lay my spool down. I put it under tension and reel up my line from the top of the spool. Spinning or baitcasting.

I mount my spool of superline on a carrige bolt, reel up the entire spool of superline under tension, tie on some mono (for backing) and fill my reel full. Then I chuck up an empty spool in my cordless drill and zip the line off my reel and onto the spool. Mount that spool up, chuck up another old spool, and zip my line onto that one. Now the line is reversed. Mount that spool up, and reel the whole works onto my reel. Now I've got a perfectly filled reel, mono on the bottom, superline on the top, no twist, and have more than enough line to last for several years. And when that gets low, just add a little more backing. When the time comes that you make a long cast and can start to see your backing on the reel, its time to think about redoing the entire works.

I have yet to complain about twisting line. I have yet to run low on superline in only a years worth of time. I can't imagine going back to messing around with laying my spools on the floor every year.


----------

